# Walbro replacement



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

I want to replace the Walbro Carb on my Stihl 029 chain saw.

I can't seem to find one on line at any of the typical sources. I do see plenty of Zima carbs that claims to be good on this machine. The manual does not provide part numbers but does reference both a Walbro and Zima carb. Hence I know some came from the factory with them which gives me hope.

I don't want to assume as there can often be exceptions. 
Can anyone comment on weather these carbs are 100% interchangeable for any Stihl 029? Or........ can anyone direct me to a place on line where this may be well sorted out.

Thanks!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

nbpt100 said:


> I want to replace the Walbro Carb on my Stihl 029 chain saw.
> 
> I can't seem to find one on line at any of the typical sources. I do see plenty of Zima carbs that claims to be good on this machine. The manual does not provide part numbers but does reference both a Walbro and Zima carb. Hence I know some came from the factory with them which gives me hope.
> 
> ...


The only carbs my manual lists for the 029 are HD-19B, HD-18B, HD21B(US only), HD-5. My manual is from about 2003.
Since Stihl now owns ZAMA those listed in a Google search will probably all work. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks Geo,

Having those part numbers is a big help. I was able to cross ref and it appears the Zama Aftermarket will work. They do look the same except for the cover on the metering side which is a bit different.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

One more thing, the original 0-series (029, as opposed to MS290), often did not have a compensator for the intake. You may have to swap the metering diaphragm cover with the old one, or upgrade the air filter to the compensator type.
For what it's worth, STIHL OEM carbs. are very reasonably priced. The MS250 and FS90 carbs. aren't even worth trying to fix in my book. For $50 give or take, you get guaranteed results (providing there's no vacuum leak or other issue) without taking a chance on plugged up fuel galleries. Good luck!


----------

